# WTB - R33 GTR Driveshaft Store Carbon Prop Shaft



## Pretenderpt (Apr 21, 2016)

Looking for a Carbon Prop Shaft for my R33 GTR, if anyone has one for sale let me know. Will also consider a new one if anyone has in stock.

Enviado do meu SM-F936B através do Tapatalk


----------

